# Ideas for using up jam/jellies



## htc (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, I have a bunch of fruit jam and jellies (several flavors) that I want to use up. My family doesn't eat much jam with toast, hoping to bake some sort of pastry with it. The recipes that I found only use up a tiny bit of jam (thumb print cookies). Anyone have ideas on how to use up my various berry jams? Thanks!


----------



## lulu (Oct 10, 2006)

When I have an annoying bit left over when bottling I fold it into puff pastry and turn in into a jum puff.  I also make jam tarts for kids (we don't have any children, but there are a lot of other kids in our family)  they are useful because thay are quick and easy.  a buttery shortcrust pastry, rather than a pate sucre is best, as the jam will other wise be too sweet.
A Victoria sandwich cake is good (and neighbour pleasing...whip up a few sponge cakes and put jam  in the middle and give hem to someone you wnt to do a little something nice for). Add a small plate of jam tarts to the gift you'll have firends for life! 

There are any number of pastry variations on using up jam.

Pudding: Queen of puddings is a love it or loathe it type of pudding.  I love it with a good home made custard.....and its inexpensive to make.

Depending on the flavour of jam/jelly you might be able to use it up in gravies and sauces to.  A big spoon of redcurrant jelly usually goes in by lamb gravy, apple in my pork gravy.  I have even added blackcurrant jam to gravy, and made a chicken sauce with a tiny bit of raspberry jam and raspberry vinegar.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 10, 2006)

Make a savory sauce like raspberry chipotle sauce. Add to a chutney.


----------



## cjs (Oct 10, 2006)

I use dibs and dabs of jam/jellies to baste chicken, pork, fish while I'm grilling or roasting.

Also - lot of jams/jellies are good over a block of cream cheese with crackers.


----------



## licia (Oct 10, 2006)

Many flavors are great for glazing a ham.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2006)

Use it to flavor oatmeal.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 10, 2006)

Such good ideas you've already gotten. Now I want a surplus of jams too!

When my grandma made pies and had scraps of pastry, she'd re-roll them and slather jam in one part, grated cheddar cheese in another part, then roll each bit up and slice into 1/2" slices which she'd lay on their sides and bake in with the pies. Most of the time, I craved the jam and cheese rolls almost more than the actual pies!

I know, that doesn't use up big quantities, but it uses them up delicious-ly!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 10, 2006)

You can use them to glaze meats, or make a simple sauce, too; cherry jam would be great on a ham, peach/apricot/blueberries/blackberries on pork, chicken,etc.  I make an orange marmalade/horseradish dip for coconut shrimp that's great.  You can also use for an appetizer - just put a block of cream cheese on a plate, spread/pour the jam on top, maybe add a few almonds or other nuts, and serve with crackers.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 10, 2006)

Depending on how much you have you could use them to fill cookies--either sandwich cookies or thumbprints, in a triffle, or watered down a tad and as an icecream topping.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Make filled doughnuts or add to the custard filling in cream puffs.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 10, 2006)

PA Baker beat me to her ideas!!!! The little thumbprint cookies will freeze well too.


----------



## htc (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the great ideas!! I would have never thought to do any of this. Ayrton, I happen to have a ball of left over pie crust in the frige and am going to make your Gran's special cookies.  Also love the idea of flavoring oatmeal!! I never thought of that and do enjoy eating oatmeal.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 10, 2006)

When we were kids, Mom would put them out for toppings for pancakes or french toast.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2006)

Or how about on some vanilla ice cream?


----------



## daisy (Oct 10, 2006)

You can use some of your jam as a flavouring for icings on cakes. Or to flavour whipped cream. Or to spread onto pancakes (crepes), rolled up and served with a dob of cream.


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 1, 2006)

You could use the extra jam to fill up mini pastries. It makes a great treat


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 1, 2006)

chutnys ,finishing sauces for red meat and game, glazes for pork or duck, thin it out for a faux coulis for desserts, if you make cakes or something, spread between the layers...


----------



## cjs (Nov 2, 2006)

Use on baked potatoes instead of butter...


----------



## cookmex (Nov 2, 2006)

*Leftover Jam on Pork*

Mix leftover jam with something spicy/sour (like a chopped jalapeno pepper or even just a bit of wine vinegar or lemon juice to counter balance the sweetness) and pour it over a pork loin or pork chops. 

Bake covered with foil or a lid until the pork is cooked.

The jam makes a yummy sauce for the pork.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 2, 2006)

Make a pastry strudle with jam filling.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 2, 2006)

It's almost time to start making holiday goodies! One of my favorite uses for ends and dabs of jams and preserves is as fillings for Thumb Print Cookies, or Rugulach.


----------

